

Why Gandhi Is Such an Arsehole in Civilisation - aaron695
http://www.kotaku.com.au/2014/11/why-gandhi-is-such-an-asshole-in-civilization/

======
deciplex
I was expecting some explanation involving unexpected consequences or emergent
behavior or something, but it really is just because of a stupid bug in the
original game 25 years ago, and they've deliberately broken him in Civ5 as an
'Easter Egg.'

We need a new term for this kind of garbage, by the way. I don't think it
qualifies as 'Easter Egg' since that's usually something you're delighted to
find, and at any rate it shouldn't affect gameplay too much, as opposed to
just reintroducing broken shit as some kind of homage of fans of the series
from the start - most of whom are probably just frustrated that it's five
iterations later and you still haven't fixed this basic fucking thing. I guess
I'll start calling these 'Rotten Eggs.'

